# Tegu has loose stool help?



## mguy (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok so my tegus last 3 stools have been liquidly while his urarates have been normal could this be Parasites or Bacteria. i have some medicine from the vet one has Trimethoprim and Sodium Sulfadiazine the other has Metronidazole and Fenbendazole which one should I use. Oh he did have turkey the last feeding and Eggs before if that helps. And he has still been eating like his normal self.


----------



## lilgonz (Jul 20, 2010)

You might try to feed some whole prey (mice, rats, chicks) depending on size and see if that helps. I would not start giving meds without first having a stool sample checked by a vet to confirm if there are parasites or anything issues that might need to be treated. **jmo***


----------



## mguy (Jul 20, 2010)

This includes crickets and superworms right?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Actually, it's the mice (or rats, depending on how large your tegu is) that should harden up his stool, not crickets and worms; it's the calcium they get from the bones, from what I understand.


----------



## mguy (Jul 20, 2010)

Should I be worried? or does this happen to every tegu owner once in a while ?


----------



## ThrillHouse (Jul 20, 2010)

mine does that every time he has had eggs. i wouldnt worry the first couple of days.

but then again im no expert.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree. I wouldn't start to worry just yet. I've read that a lot of tegus tend to get runny stool if they've been feeding on too much ground turkey/eggs. Just try to get him to eat some frozen (that you have thawed in warm water) mice or rats (once again, depending on the size of your tegu). And definitely keep us updated!


----------



## mguy (Jul 20, 2010)

I dont know if this an update but he is barley crickets prefering superworms instead relevent or a sign that he is growing up? Oh and yes the last few days has diet was mainly turkey and eggs were used as a treat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

How old/big is he?


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 20, 2010)

Loose or runny stool is common for my Tegu depending on his diet. Whole mice and chicks tend to give him firm stool... Ground Turkey seems to produce soft (but well formed) stool... eggs and fish tend to give him runny stool...

I never thought I'd ever offer such detailed explanations of poop...

As mentioned above, I definitely would not be too quick to start giving him medications without professional advice/guidance...


----------



## lilgonz (Jul 20, 2010)

you should not be worried just yet, my tegus get loose stool when I feed them turkey/eggs, as he grow up he will begin to like crickets less and less, it is to much work for such little benefits...lol. This is normal behavior.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Toby_H said:


> I never thought I'd ever offer such detailed explanations of poop...



I guess that's just one of the joys of sharing tegu-parenting experience...


----------



## mguy (Jul 22, 2010)

Update I just picked up his poop and just like you guys said it is normal from the fuzzy that i gave him thanks for the help


----------



## lilgonz (Jul 22, 2010)

glad to hear that it was not a real problem, feel free to ask questions anytime, there are always people on this forum that are willing to help.


----------

